# Rauschen, Pfeifen usw. im TS



## Apo1337 (9. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. 

Seit einigen Wochen spiele ich nur noch mit meinem Laptop, da mein PC kaputt ist, allerdings mit einigen Einbußen.
Diese äußern sich im Teamspeak folgendermaßen:
Wenn ich Rede (Push To Talk drücke) rauscht und pfeift es für andere spürbar (und fast schmerzhaft^^).

Meine Stimme hört man aber trotzdem. 
Ich habe jetzt schon neue Treiber von der Acer Page geladen, aber weiß nicht was ich sonst noch machen kann. Am Mikrofon liegt es nicht.
An nem anderen PC rauscht es nicht. Habe auch schon andere Mikrofone angeschlossen -> Rauschen :>

Was kann ich dagegen machen? 
(Habe Vista)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Soundkarte kaputt ist, denn die Ausgabe funktioniert einwandfrei.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen.

Falls der Sound-Eingang wirklich nicht mehr funktionierend sein, schafft ein Headset mit USB Anschluss abhilfe? Da benötigt man doch im Prinzip keine Soundkarte, oder?

MfG


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. März 2010)

Stell mal unter Systemsteuerung/sound die rauschunterdrückung an.
mach dann dort auch gleich das mikro lauter
und bei den ts settings das mikro dann leiser machen


----------

